# 'Coming to America'



## Pez90 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi. I'm 20 years old and I'm very interested in moving to America from Australia in the near future and thought I would start researching. 

I have a diploma of sound production and definitely want to continue that line of work. I have a few states that I'm interested in moving to but I'm leaning a lot towards Illinois [advice on locations/suburbs etc would be much appreciated from people from/been to Illinois]

I have read the stickies about visas etc but what I would like to ask is how much does renting an apartment cost? Are there places that do paid internships? [In the music/sound industry] Where can I look these internships up? Job sites?

I want to move there for about 12 months and decide whether I would like to stay longer or not. But I'll be basically picking up my life and starting new somewhere else so any advice would be great.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

At the age of 20, you may find you have a very tough time finding employment in the US that would offer visa sponsorship. It might be possible to find an internship - but paid is another question, as many new graduates do unpaid internships in order to convince a potential employer of their worth. In any event, with the sort of visa you would get with an internship, chances are you would have to return home at the end of the visa period before there would be the chance to apply for a longer-term visa.

Take a look at the page on visas for Internships Internship You do have to work with one of the designated sponsors (basically exchange programs) so you can start there to see what's available.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Pez90 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you read up on J1 visa requirements for internships? Exchange Visitor Visas

Work & Travel may be an options for you to spend some time in the US. Search function will bring up some threads about this topic otherwise Friend Google. Let me know if you run into snags.


----------



## Lmmegna (Feb 11, 2011)

Besides Illinois, what other states are you considering? The US is so large and apartment prices vary greatly from not only state to state but city to city. An example is that I am from Boston, Ma originally and just moved to Orlando, Fl. My eldest son rented a one bedroom in MA. and it cost him 1500.00 with nothing incl., he now lives in Orlando and he has a new one bedroom and it costs him 750.00 everything included. We rented a 3 bedroom home in Ma. for 2400.00pm nothing incl. but now rent a new 4 bedroom home in Orlando for just under 1500.00pm.


----------



## Pez90 (Mar 20, 2011)

Besides IL; OR or WA. I've picked those placed based on my life style but I plan on ending up in LA or NY because I'm very music based. Portland, Chicago and Seattle seem to have good local music scenes [what my research has told me] and I figure they're better places to start out as oppose to jumping right into the shark tank.

I have tried going on web sites and looking at prices for renting in different states but they're not very specific eg. sharing/room mates and a lot of the apartments don't have pictures and the descriptions are very brief


----------



## Lmmegna (Feb 11, 2011)

*Huge differences*



Pez90 said:


> Besides IL; OR or WA. I've picked those placed based on my life style but I plan on ending up in LA or NY because I'm very music based. Portland, Chicago and Seattle seem to have good local music scenes [what my research has told me] and I figure they're better places to start out as oppose to jumping right into the shark tank.
> 
> I have tried going on web sites and looking at prices for renting in different states but they're not very specific eg. sharing/room mates and a lot of the apartments don't have pictures and the descriptions are very brief


LA or NY? HUGE differences! Especially financially speaking. When you say LA, you do mean Louisianna correct? Not LA, like in Los Angeles. Lots of culture in both areas, lots of music and full of life and fun. Good choices, although being from the north, Iwould lean towards NY. I have mant friends who live in Manahattan and wouldn't live anywhere else. Good luck and remember, you can always pack up and move itf you don't like it!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Lmmegna said:


> LA or NY? HUGE differences! Especially financially speaking. When you say LA, you do mean Louisianna correct? Not LA, like in Los Angeles. Lots of culture in both areas, lots of music and full of life and fun. Good choices, although being from the north, Iwould lean towards NY. I have mant friends who live in Manahattan and wouldn't live anywhere else. Good luck and remember, you can always pack up and move itf you don't like it!


Yes, one can always pack up but with most US visas the only option is moving back home as the visas are tied to a specific position, course of study or investment.


----------

